# Who knows about Omar Chkhaidze?



## PavelPoooh (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all! 
Somebody knows Chkhaidze Omar? 
Please!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A russian painter with christian overtones in artwork, how does this relate 
to loft designs??

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> A russian painter with christian overtones in artwork, how does this relate
> to loft designs??
> 
> fp


It doesn't .. we are getting whammed by spambots .. the mods are trying to keep up as best we can. I posted about this earlier today.

Terry


----------

